# UK COMPS



## STOCKY7 (Nov 23, 2011)

OK, so I really enjoyed myself in the 2011 Bristol Open, but when is the next comp?
Has anyone any info?

Thanks,
STOCKY7


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 23, 2011)

November 2012

Be patient, allow more than 10 days between competitions


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2011)

There was talk of an Irish comp in Feb but it hasn't been announced yet.
I'm hoping that Dan arranges another Guilford comp for summer but I realise that it is a lot of work which nobody else seems willing to under take so I'm content to wait for Uk Open 2012 and save for a Euro comp.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> November 2012
> 
> Be patient, allow more than 10 days between competitions



Your Taking the Mick! no way do I have to wait a year!!!! surely there'll be one sooner. there must be!?? :O :O :O


----------



## Muesli (Nov 23, 2011)

There's talk of a comp in Nottingham sometime in the nearer-than-far future. There's often a spring and/or summer comp too. It all depends on if people can be bothered to organise them.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 23, 2011)

STOCKY7 said:


> Your Taking the Mick! no way do I have to wait a year!!!! surely there'll be one sooner. there must be!?? :O :O :O


 
You gotta realise how much effort the organisers put in to organise the competitions. It's a big thing you know.


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Irish open is 11th and12th of february but if not im afraid you have to wait


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 23, 2011)

I think there will be one in England spring/summer but nothing definite.



cube-o-holic said:


> There was talk of an Irish comp in Feb but it hasn't been announced yet.
> I'm hoping that Dan arranges another Guilford comp for summer but I realise that it is a lot of work which nobody else seems willing to under take so I'm content to wait for Uk Open 2012 and save for a Euro comp.


 
Why don't you put your WCA profile next to your name?



STOCKY7 said:


> Your Taking the Mick! no way do I have to wait a year!!!! surely there'll be one sooner. there must be!?? :O :O :O


 
I doubt you'll have to wait a year. If you do, don't complain. I don't see you organising a competition.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 23, 2011)

From my end, I am thinking about the next comp, but am not actively doing much for it yet. A short break from organising after UK Open is hopefully not too much of a pain for everyone. After all, I do have a full time job. Currently I'm thinking spring. Maybe Guildford, maybe not. Maybe same venue as GSO, maybe not. People's thoughts on those last 2 sentences would be appreciated at this point.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 23, 2011)

Guildford would certainly be much nearer for me...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 23, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> From my end, I am thinking about the next comp, but am not actively doing much for it yet. A short break from organising after UK Open is hopefully not too much of a pain for everyone. After all, I do have a full time job. Currently I'm thinking spring. Maybe Guildford, maybe not. Maybe same venue as GSO, maybe not. People's thoughts on those last 2 sentences would be appreciated at this point.


 
Well if it's in Guildford, the same venue for GSO would be good. It was in a good place, and it was a good size and the lighting was really nice.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 23, 2011)

Been so slack on organising things of late - I feel bad. I'll see what I can do for Spring time, but failing that post exam season probably...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 23, 2011)

Dan, Guildford would be awesome.

Euan, I failed so hard that I'm embarrased to put up my WCA profile. When my face goes a slighly lighter shade of red I might.

Blake, is that for certain? It's not on WCA yet and I need to book the Fri and Mon off ASAP if it is.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 23, 2011)

The GSO venue was great 
(I don't know if anyone has a good recommendation on accommodation though, coz last time the hotel I stayed was terrible and expensive..)


----------



## r_517 (Nov 23, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Dan, Guildford would be awesome.
> 
> Euan, I failed so hard that I'm embarrased to put up my WCA profile. When my face goes a slighly lighter shade of red I might.
> 
> Blake, is that for certain? It's not on WCA yet and I need to book the Fri and Mon off ASAP if it is.



I don't see any problem about the date as long as Dan can be there
It's not in East Ireland though (i.e. it might not be a good idea to access via Dublin Airport. There is another airport called Knock Airport which is only 20 min from the venue. There are flights from Birmingham, Edinburgh, Liverpool, London and Manchester to there.)


----------



## Escher (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm investigating a possible venue for a Sheffield Open, once I have my course out of the way I may even be able to get something as soon as January or February but if anything does get sorted I'll make a relevant thread.

Gouly and Kir also need to actually organise a Manchester one sometime 

And like others said, Nottingham/G'ford/Bristol competitions have potential too, I'd be happy to go to any/all of them


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 23, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> From my end, I am thinking about the next comp, but am not actively doing much for it yet. A short break from organising after UK Open is hopefully not too much of a pain for everyone. After all, I do have a full time job. Currently I'm thinking spring. Maybe Guildford, maybe not. Maybe same venue as GSO, maybe not. People's thoughts on those last 2 sentences would be appreciated at this point.



Anytime this year I am happy to help you organise a competition in Guildford, I've mentioned that before...


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 23, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Dan, Guildford would be awesome.
> 
> Euan, I failed so hard that I'm embarrased to put up my WCA profile. When my face goes a slighly lighter shade of red I might.
> 
> Blake, is that for certain? It's not on WCA yet and I need to book the Fri and Mon off ASAP if it is.


 
yep it is shul be up on WCA site soon its 20 mins from knock airport an 15 mins from a train station

i might be able to attend a UK comp on April time


----------



## TMOY (Nov 25, 2011)

r_517 said:


> The GSO venue was great
> (I don't know if anyone has a good recommendation on accommodation though, coz last time the hotel I stayed was terrible and expensive..)


 
i stayed at Premier Inn which was cheaper than your hotel (but still a bit expensive though) and much better.


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 25, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> yep it is shul be up on WCA site soon its 20 mins from knock airport an 15 mins from a train station
> 
> i might be able to attend a UK comp on April time


 
Sorry to say I can't come 




kinch2002 said:


> From my end, I am thinking about the next comp, but am not actively doing much for it yet. A short break from organising after UK Open is hopefully not too much of a pain for everyone. After all, I do have a full time job. Currently I'm thinking spring. Maybe Guildford, maybe not. Maybe same venue as GSO, maybe not. People's thoughts on those last 2 sentences would be appreciated at this point.



I personally would like it to be outside of Guildford, just because I want to see different places. If it is in Guildford though, then that venue was great for me


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2011)

As discussed with Dan previously I am eager to help with UK comp organising and would like to organise an annual event, rather than a 1 off. Its just having only attended two of them I do not know all the ins and outs so you will have to bear with me till I have a couple more under my belt or otherwise I am more than happy to help someone more experienced to 'learn the ropes'


----------



## STOCKY7 (Nov 26, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I doubt you'll have to wait a year. If you do, don't complain. I don't see you organising a competition.


 
Sorry is I came about so rude. Im new to this and just thought that there would be so much more comps! i was just genuinely surprised and i admit im not organizing a comp, but much appreciate those who do. 

Kinch2002- sorry its fine, i didnt mean to sound so demanding and thank you very much for organizing the Bristol Open  as for guilford, it sounds good


----------

